# Goldie’s Due!



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

My sweet Nubian Goldie is in labor! Her temp has dropped, her colostrum is in and she's in the early stages of labor. I am a little worried because she has a rather large abdominal hernia but the vet says she'll be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hernia oh dear, that is worrisome. mg:
Praying for her, hope things go smoothy and it doesn't tear her hernia.

If it rips, she will need a vet right away.

May I ask why it wasn't repaired already?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Exciting! Sending prayers that all goes well and she has no issues.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> Hernia oh dear, that is worrisome. mg:
> Praying for her, hope things go smoothy and it doesn't tear her hernia.
> 
> If it rips, she will need a vet right away.
> ...


The vet told me 


toth boer goats said:


> Hernia oh dear, that is worrisome. mg:
> Praying for her, hope things go smoothy and it doesn't tear her hernia.
> 
> If it rips, she will need a vet right away.
> ...


The vet examined her and did not feel she needed a surgical repair. I'm still concerned. She is pushing a little but not in really active labor yet. He had me examine her this morning and she was almost completely dilated. Hoping they come soon.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cmon mama! Get those little guys out of there..leave that hernia intact! 
Praying for an easy labor & birth! Keep us posted!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> The vet told me
> 
> The vet examined her and did not feel she needed a surgical repair. I'm still concerned. She is pushing a little but not in really active labor yet. He had me examine her this morning and she was almost completely dilated. Hoping they come soon.


Kids? And how is mama doin?


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Still waiting.....She’s nibbling hay but off feed. Very uncomfortable. I can see the babies moving so not too concerned but this seems pretty protracted given she was fully dilated yesterday.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I'd be getting concerned if she hasn't progressed and was pushing yesterday...you might want to call your vet for an opinion.
I hope all turns out well and she gives you babies soon!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You said she had pushed, did you see a bubble or roundness at her vulva, when she did so?

Has she been nesting? Digging and getting up and down a lot?

I agree to have a vet check on her, especially if she was dilating yesterday and nothing yet, some thing may be wrong.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How did you know she was fully dialated? You reached in last your wrist?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she honestly was fully dilated and not in active labor, I'd be going in.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

When I examined her yesterday she felt fully dilated. I could not feel the babies. We are now 36 hours later. She had a long white thick mucus string this morning but nothing as of now. She is very uncomfortable, up and down and is completely off feed and hay. She has nested. She is softly groaning right now. I have never had a goat go this long with her symptoms. I cannot get a hold of the vet. Watching closely......


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Vet just had me drench her with calcium. She has a little trouble walking but her legs are warm. He had me do it as a precaution. He is not concerned she is off feed. She is fighting mad now so maybe this is a good sign.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, something is wrong. I would guess a mal-positioned kid is stalling labor. Calcium was a very good choice but you need to wash up, trim your nails, lube up, and get in there. This is not a normal labor.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

Following, Hoping your lady a safe and smooth delivery. any progress? the time stamp is funny for me so you may have just recently posted


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Contractions this morning. She drank quite a bit of water and took some loose minerals. She is licking everything! She definitely can walk better. Calcium was helpful. Vet thinks she is just taking longer because of multiples. More calcium and if no kids in the next 1-2 hours vet says to go in and pull them.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad to hear she is contracting. I hope she begins eating again soon! Very concerning for her to have been on off feed. Many mammals can eat right through labor.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> Contractions this morning. She drank quite a bit of water and took some loose minerals. She is licking everything! She definitely can walk better. Calcium was helpful. Vet thinks she is just taking longer because of multiples. More calcium and if no kids in the next 1-2 hours vet says to go in and pull them.


How is it goin?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am also concerned. 
If she started dilating yesterday, this is way too long.
I would of washed up and went in.
You say she is open, but you felt no babies? If you can get your whole hand in their, the kids may be tangled or stuck.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

OK. Just got off the phone with the vet. Sent videos. He even called another vet who deals strictly with sheep and goats. She feels she was probably not completely dilated. I cannot evaluate really well now because I have no one to hold her right now and she is really fighting me. (this is a good sign) She thinks she was probably in the early stages of labor and became ketotic and went off feed. Because I can see and feel the kids moving, they do not feels this is emergent as of now. Had me give her that second dose of calcium, propylene glycol with amino acids, B12 and B complex to stimulate her appetite. She is able to get up and down and is standing a little more than she was yesterday.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I worry for her, this is getting long and drawn out. I hope all progresses soon.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> OK. Just got off the phone with the vet. Sent videos. He even called another vet who deals strictly with sheep and goats. She feels she was probably not completely dilated. I cannot evaluate really well now because I have no one to hold her right now and she is really fighting me. (this is a good sign) She thinks she was probably in the early stages of labor and became ketotic and went off feed. Because I can see and feel the kids moving, they do not feels this is emergent as of now. Had me give her that second dose of calcium, propylene glycol with amino acids, B12 and B complex to stimulate her appetite. She is able to get up and down and is standing a little more than she was yesterday.


Do you have a neighbor that might help? A farmer close by? Will the vet not come again and you can hold while vet does the work? Do you have a way you could tie her up and keep her still for you to be able to check? Pushing and no progress for this long is a bad thing for the doe and kids. ;(.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

wwfarm said:


> OK. Just got off the phone with the vet. Sent videos. He even called another vet who deals strictly with sheep and goats. She feels she was probably not completely dilated. I cannot evaluate really well now because I have no one to hold her right now and she is really fighting me. (this is a good sign) She thinks she was probably in the early stages of labor and became ketotic and went off feed. Because I can see and feel the kids moving, they do not feels this is emergent as of now. Had me give her that second dose of calcium, propylene glycol with amino acids, B12 and B complex to stimulate her appetite. She is able to get up and down and is standing a little more than she was yesterday.


I think that's a fair analysis.

Unless you saw her pushing hard (laid on her side, back legs extended) in actual labor then I think it's fair. Put out a buffet of options and get her eating. Even if it's a slice a bread. Preference cut evergreen boughs, a handful of cracked corn, alfalfa pellets - whatever gets her appetite going. Her body is desperate for calories but the toxemia makes her feel lousy, it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Do you have a neighbor that might help? A farmer close by? Will the vet not come again and you can hold while vet does the work? Do you have a way you could tie her up and keep her still for you to be able to check? Pushing and no progress for this long is a bad thing for the doe and kids. ;(.


If there is not significant progress by dark I will tie her. I am trying not to stress her our too much.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> If there is not significant progress by dark I will tie her. I am trying not to stress her our too much.


We are on pins and needles for you all. Anything yet?


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm at work and I've been checking back ever 30 mins lol we are rooting for you


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Nothing. Getting ready to give her another dose of propylene glycol as per vet's instructions. Her temp is a little low-101.8. She did munch on a tiny bit of alfalfa earlier after dosing her with the B12 and complex but will not eat any other offerings--grain, sweet feed, apples, etc. She drank quite a bit of water about an hour ago. She is now getting up and down quite a bit and while up she is looking back quite a bit. Seems to be having rhythmic contractions when she is up. Vet seems not as worried as I am and says it could be as late as tomorrow evening. Her udder is not nearly as large as with her kids last year but she has nice thick colostrum.


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

FoxRidge said:


> I'm at work and I've been checking back ever 30 mins lol we are rooting for you


Thank you!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would give her another dose of calcium of calcium as well


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

Vet just had me dose her again with the propylene glycol/amino acid high energy supplement. I gave her another dose of calcium earlier. He just called to check on her and told me this is definitely toxemia and she should be fine with supportive care. Prayers!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wish you the best! Hopefully you will have babies soon, so she can get better!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> Vet just had me dose her again with the propylene glycol/amino acid high energy supplement. I gave her another dose of calcium earlier. He just called to check on her and told me this is definitely toxemia and she should be fine with supportive care. Prayers!


Will she take anything like molasses or honey? Somethin to coat her throat a bit. The pg is supposed to burn from what i have read i think. @SalteyLove am i right in this? Poor gal and mama.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You can use magic too instead of the PG 
It's made like this:
1 part corn oil
1 part molasses
2 parts karo syrup

You can also add in dyne supplement


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

No kids this morning. She has that back leg out so maybe soon. My PG is in gel—I thought it didn’t taste too bad because she doesn’t fight it as much as when I give her the liquid power punch. I will try some molasses right now and she if she’ll lick that. I did catch her with a strand of alfalfa in her mouth a little while ago so she’s trying.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

wwfarm said:


> No kids this morning. She has that back leg out so maybe soon. My PG is in gel-I thought it didn't taste too bad because she doesn't fight it as much as when I give her the liquid power punch. I will try some molasses right now and she if she'll lick that. I did catch her with a strand of alfalfa in her mouth a little while ago so she's trying.


I think the vet NEEDS come out or you NEED go in now. She has been contracting for at least a day now.....


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I agree, your doe is going to be too tired to push if she's been contracting for 36+ hours and still hasn't had them. I'd insist that the vet makes the trip if it were me. I really hope there's a good out come for you.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing to add except wishes for a good outcome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I honestly would of went in a long time ago.
When a doe begins to dilate, that means, they should be preparing to kid within a few hours and preparing to fully dilate, pre-labor, when those kids begin their journey to the birth canal.

If they do not progress, within a reasonable time, plus she is contracting. 
We may have to manually stimulate the doe to help her open fully. 

Also you mentioned many hours ago, she was open right? You had your hand in there, but felt no kids. 
If you got your hand in there, she was dilating then. 
I am very concerned for her.

A vet cannot give honest advice over the phone or seeing a video, they must go in and check her to give that advice. I would ask one to come out and check her. 

With all you had mentioned, it sounds like she has been laboring, but not being able to get hands on, I cannot say for sure if she is having issues or not.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I honestly would of went in a long time ago.
> When a doe begins to dilate, that means, they should be preparing to kid within a few hours and preparing to fully dilate, pre-labor, when those kids begin their journey to the birth canal.
> 
> If they do not progress, within a reasonable time, plus she is contracting.
> ...


I LOVE YOU!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sfgwife said:


> I LOVE YOU!


 Aww :ty:


----------



## wwfarm (Jan 27, 2014)

So the unthinkable happened. I lost my Goldie and her very beautiful large triplets. The vet just left not even an hour before things turned south. We had induced her and she was having some contractions. I know everyone had their opinion but I had to trust my vet. She had toxemia of pregnancy and we should have c-sectioned her days ago probably but only He knows the answer. The vet that came out was not my regular vet and she disagreed with the induction but it was already done. She also thought she could deliver them and was going to stop back in the morning and take her in for a c-section if she did not deliver tonight.

I do not know how she could have delivered these very large kids unassisted. As soon as she died I went in and pulled them but it was too late.

I will miss her with all my heart and soul.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry to hear that!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hugs


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry you lost her and the kids! (console)


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry you lost her and the kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost her and the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

So Sorry


----------

